# Help Installing a Second Battery?



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I recently upgraded past my current capabilities of the small 70amp electrical system in my 200sx. I went to audio shops to determine the best route to take, which after several opinions came to the conclusion a second battery was the way to go. I have located all the parts, and since I have always done all my audio work in the past, wanted to do this as well. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on placement, or tips to ake the task easier? Thanks for any help


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't think that adding an additonal battery would increase your current capabilities, only upgrading ur altenator would. I would imagine that the best place for it would be the trunk. I am with ya, i do all my own installations myself, I don't trust anyone with my car, esp audio. Good luck with it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Why don't you place the second one in the trunk. For details you could try asking Wes. If you are REALLY, REALLY nice he might give you some pointers.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks, I am using an optima so I can place it in the trunk, but getting it from the isolator/relay was my question, thanks though.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

the relay is easy enough to fit, you should get instructions with it. just remember to put in a few extra fuses along the length of the cable, as current travels in both directions, you dont want any shorting of either battery.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

adding a new battery will not help your audio system, only way is to upgrade your altenator, but getting a high end gel cel or optima would help a little but, buying a second battery only help if our car is off, not just that, it will put extra strain on your altenator and you might have to buy a new altenator anyways, just my 2 cents


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

your not too much of a car audio nutt are you.... anyways.... i ran only a second battery and i have had no problems since.... my bass was taking so much power it would turn the a/c and the deck off, (LOL) the second battery helps from draining the rest of the car.... just run 2 or 4 gauge wire from the isolator back to the second battery then at least one fuse under the hood and run your power and ground for the amp right off the second battery...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

why waste money on extra batteries, modifiction and isolators?? if you use a high output battery you wouldnt experience these problems (unless you are draining 350-450 amps for your stereo system alone) and you also know that the 200sx altenator is very small, dont overstrain something that you cant risk to be overstrained


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

i must say, ive had both setups before and the second, with a yellow top optima is better than having two ordinary batteries. In the end, you do drain both batteries and end up with the initial problem.


----------

